# Best Camo for Utah



## #1DEER 1-I

Just wondering out of these choices what would be the best for Utah? Most high places in Utah have the same relative look so which looks best for Utah's country?

*Mossy Oak Break Up*
(original)








(new break-up)









*Mossy Oak Brush*









*Advantage Timber*









*Advantage Max-1*









*Mossy Oak Treestand*









*RealTree Camo*









Also on top of what you think will work best, what do you think would be the worst camo for Utah or order your choices from best to worst on camo in Utah.


----------



## Califbowmen

I use Mossy Oak Breakup in the dark timber and the Mossy Oak Brush up in the sage and aspen.


----------



## Loke

Prairie Ghost


----------



## DallanC

Totally dependent on area and time of year. I have lots of different kinds of camo to suite the natural surroundings due to time of year and vegitation type. I don't believe there is a single camo that will work in all conditions.


-DallanC


----------



## Chaser

Loke said:


> Prairie Ghost


+1. Or Seclusion 3D Open Country.

Like others said, it depends on which terrain you are hunting, and what time of year. The Break-Up patterns look good for dark timber areas, but in a mixed sage/aspen area, I think a lighter pattern would do better. You didn't mention Predator, which I know is hugely popular amongst the people on this forum.


----------



## middlefork

Predator and Natural Gear. :mrgreen:


----------



## cornerfinder

home made look for the ipod hanging out of my head. 
i guess if you want to hunt at walmart buy it from them if you want to hunt make it.


----------



## cornerfinder

if you hunt in walmart buy your camo gear there, if you hunt in the woods make it there.


----------



## The Naturalist

I had a Zoology Prof. that always wore hunter orange cammo on the archery hunts. He claimed that since Ungulates are colorblind that anything that breaks up the pattern of what your wear is okay. He also claimed to be successful on his hunts. I think he also wore hunter orange to bug other hunters and make them think he was an idiot. He was a good instructor though.


----------



## proutdoors

DallanC said:


> I don't believe there is a single camo that will work in all conditions.


I disagree. I believe Predator and ASAT work well not because they 'blend in', but because they break up your outline. I think it is a mistake to try and blend in by matching the vegetation, as that limits where you can hunt based on the camo you are wearing. A camo pattern that breaks up your outline will be effective in all vegetation, with the exception of snow.

Of the patterns listed to vote on I voted for Max 1 as, IMHO, it is most effective at breaking up your outline. When elk hunting I wear Max 1, when deer hunting I wear Predator/ASAT.


----------



## BPturkeys

I think most camos work fine...although I believe the breakups styles might have a little edge...but, what animals and birds see is your big white face and movement!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Sitka Optifade.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I like the Max-1 other than snow seems to work in about any area and as has been stated its more about breaking up your outline then anything. 
I hunt both forested areas and Desert and the max-1 does the trick in both settings. I also have others like ghost prairie and mossy oak break up. but they seem to be limited 
in where you can use them.


----------



## torowy

I like anything that shows up really bright under a black light.


----------



## Bax*

I have some Prairie Ghost that I am pretty happy with. It seems to blend pretty well in the West Desert..... not so much in the Uintas though....
I have some Max-1 too, not bad but I like the Prairie Ghost better


----------



## Bax*

mikevanwilder said:


> I also have others like ghost prairie and mossy oak break up. but they seem to be limited
> in where you can use them.


Amen!


----------



## wyogoob

I have been a victim of all the camo fads thru the years. Ya just gotta look stylish at camp.

Most are too dark. The original Natural Gear is my favorite, the less colors the better IMHO.

I watched a video once of two guys from Randolph stick a B & C bull in Deseret Land & Livestock. 
Both were wearing grey sweat pants and grey hoodies. Course the hoodie had "*BYU*" on it.....I'm sure that helped.

Can you get Natural Gear camo with *"BYU"* on it?


----------



## Renegade

None of the above.

Kings Mountain Shadow & Desert Shadow.


----------



## woollybugger

Not listed - Natural Gear.
Second Choice - Mossy Oak Shadow Grass


----------



## Schleppy

I like Realtree AP, its not to dark, and Max-1.


----------



## BERG

+1 for King's Desert.


----------



## crimson obsession

predator green pattern camo for me


----------



## Dekashika

Pro nailed this one......................Predator Camo and ASAT. I prefer the older style Predator, which is getting harder to find.


----------



## bwhntr23

I was wearing the True Timber MC2 pattern (New this year, great western pattern) when I took this my elk at 30 yards.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

The Naturalist said:


> I had a Zoology Prof. that always wore hunter orange cammo on the archery hunts. He claimed that since Ungulates are colorblind that anything that breaks up the pattern of what your wear is okay. He also claimed to be successful on his hunts. I think he also wore hunter orange to bug other hunters and make them think he was an idiot. He was a good instructor though.


I believe the proc. says that hunter orange with a camo pattern does not count for the hunter orange requirement


----------



## stablebuck

yeah the only place I've been able to find old school Predator is the Predator website...


----------



## Brandi14

*red rock camo*

Anybody have a good suggestion for camo to use in the red rock cayon areas? It will be a one time use so I was looking at a couple surplus stores for a desert camo or something similar.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## wyogoob

I vote Natural Gear or faded Carhartts.


----------



## Kevin D

A pair of Wranglers and a Utah State hoodie have always worked well for me.....


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Why wear camo when you can gut shoot them from the road?


----------



## Bax*

Wow! Old thread.


----------



## massmanute

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how the coats of big cats compare to man-made camo for effectiveness. I'm thinking of patterns like the spots of a leopard or the more or less solid color of the cougar, or the stripes of the tiger. Patterns like those seem to serve the big cats well. Do man-made patterns do any better? Are there makers of camo that try to imitate the coats of the large cats?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

]I like the booty camo myself.:grin:


----------



## fishreaper

massmanute said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how the coats of big cats compare to man-made camo for effectiveness. I'm thinking of patterns like the spots of a leopard or the more or less solid color of the cougar, or the stripes of the tiger. Patterns like those seem to serve the big cats well. Do man-made patterns do any better? Are there makers of camo that try to imitate the coats of the large cats?


The problem is that you're bound to be shot by some trigger happy harlot that will fling lead at anything that looks like it wears fur.


----------



## goonsquad

Natural gear is my favorite. It looks like nothing, just shades.


----------



## DallanC

Utah camo? Probably something with a Funeral Potato look to it would work...


-DallanC


----------



## massmanute

DallanC said:


> Utah camo? Probably something with a Funeral Potato look to it would work...
> 
> -DallanC


Or green jello.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Or beer, they like beer.


----------



## RMR-Steven

*New Camo to hit the market*

Hey everyone, I am the founder and CEO of Rocky Mountain ********. We are a licensed hunting, camping, fishing and survival company here in Utah. One of the things I do is promote and test products for dozens of outdoor companies around the nation, and even have some in the UK. We have a partner up in Boise, Idaho who has developed some of the best camo I have ever seen. I used it all archery season and also for predator control, upland game and waterfowl hunting. Best thing about this camo is that it pixelates your body rather then contrasting like all the top of the line camo. Check out my facebook page, Rocky Mountain ******** and look for Serpent Skin Camo, LLC and check out his line. I know all of you will be impressed with the quality and design of his material. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## wyoming2utah

I hate all the realtree funky bush camo patterns...can I just get some old-fashioned military camo?


----------



## Azar

RMR-Steven,

I don't know if this is your issue or not, but since you claimed to be partners I thought I'd make you aware. Attempting to go the Serpent Skin Camo website, http://serpentskincamo.com/, redirects you to their secure site, https://serpentskincamo.com/. This secure site is using an expired SSL certificate which causes browsers to throw up a big warning about the site being untrusted. In many browsers users will have to manually override this to go to the site. Most won't bother.

You (or your partner) may wish get this addressed.

Have a good day.


----------



## bkelz

Sometimes I wonder how they did it years ago in blue jeans and flannel. How did they SURVIVE for God sakes!!!! 

No wonder the caveman went into extinction.


----------



## bkelz

RMR-Steven said:


> Hey everyone, I am the founder and CEO of Rocky Mountain ********. We are a licensed hunting, camping, fishing and survival company here in Utah. One of the things I do is promote and test products for dozens of outdoor companies around the nation, and even have some in the UK. We have a partner up in Boise, Idaho who has developed some of the best camo I have ever seen. I used it all archery season and also for predator control, upland game and waterfowl hunting. Best thing about this camo is that it pixelates your body rather then contrasting like all the top of the line camo. Check out my facebook page, Rocky Mountain ******** and look for Serpent Skin Camo, LLC and check out his line. I know all of you will be impressed with the quality and design of his material. Thanks everyone!!


Somebody should charge this guy for advertising??? ;-) (in all seriousness, will have to check it out, thanks!)


----------

